# Is my Oranda getting sick?



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi. We recently(1month ago) bought a tank with accesorries ( filter and air pump) together with a newborn Oranda fish . It was gold when we bought it and now her tail getting dark (Black) also she has some dark spots. Its our first time with a Fish and we are getting really nervous . I bought a water test strips and salt but they will arrive in 3 days. Im also not sure if overfed our Fish as the lady in the Shop told us that we Shoud to feed her twice a day with a tiny amount ( we aren’t sure what she meant by tiny ) . Please help us diagnose our fish and


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Really going to need a working picture to be able to help figure it out.

Water test strips aren't the most reliable method of checking your water. You might have to go out and buy a test kit for your water parameters. If you head out today I believe there are still some pretty decent boxing day sales going on at a lot of the Local Fish Stores.


----------

